# John Deere 7510 steering



## outlaw (Mar 30, 2008)

We have a 7510 J.D. that someone left the main driveshaft(between the engine and trans) loose on the end.The shaft came out and took out all hydraulic lines around it . It also cracked the front valve body and charge pump housing on front of the transmission. We replaced all injured or destroyed parts ,but now if you turn the steering wheel very fast it blows the bypass line out of the brake master cylinder.The steering bypass and brake bypass are "T"d and go into the transmission together through a single fitting.Has anyone else had this problem?
Thanks ,Outlaw


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Outlaw! Sorry to hear of the problems you are encountering. By chance do you think a restrictor was not reinstalled in one of the bypass lines when they were replaced due to damage? 

I look at the parts diagrams on the Deere parts website may tell you if something was left out. 

https://jdparts.deere.com


----------

